# 5-star trips count



## Maaz (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm a relatively new driver (less than 200 trips). In my experience so far, only about 25% of riders rate me at all. Last night I started with a 4.77 rating and 34 5-star trips. Throughout the night, the rating increased to 4.78, 4.79 and finished off at 4.80. However, it still says only 34 5-star trips. I assume approximately 5 people must have rated me 5 stars last night for this to be mathematically possible but why did my number of 5-star trips not increase this time? A glitch maybe? Did this happen to any of you?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Maaz said:


> I'm a relatively new driver (less than 200 trips). In my experience so far, only about 25% of riders rate me at all. Last night I started with a 4.77 rating and 34 5-star trips. Throughout the night, the rating increased to 4.78, 4.79 and finished off at 4.80. However, it still says only 34 5-star trips. I assume approximately 5 people must have rated me 5 stars last night for this to be mathematically possible but why did my number of 5-star trips not increase this time? A glitch maybe? Did this happen to any of you?


Back in November uber began updating the rider app. With the updates riders are no longer prompted to rate the driver in the same way. The result is riders are rating their drivers less.


----------



## Maaz (Feb 25, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Back in November uber began updating the rider app. With the updates riders are no longer prompted to rate the driver in the same way. The result is riders are rating their drivers less.


Okay, that makes sense as far as why only about 25% of riders are rating me, but not why my 5-star count did not increase with the overall rating. I also show 2% cancellation rate when it should be less than 1% unless they are only counting the last 50 rides or something.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Maaz said:


> Okay, that makes sense as far as why only about 25% of riders are rating me, but not why my 5-star count did not increase with the overall rating. I also show 2% cancellation rate when it should be less than 1% unless they are only counting the last 50 rides or something.


Cancel rate is now the last 7 days instead of 50 rides.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Maaz said:


> I'm a relatively new driver (less than 200 trips). In my experience so far, only about 25% of riders rate me at all. Last night I started with a 4.77 rating and 34 5-star trips. Throughout the night, the rating increased to 4.78, 4.79 and finished off at 4.80. However, it still says only 34 5-star trips. I assume approximately 5 people must have rated me 5 stars last night for this to be mathematically possible but why did my number of 5-star trips not increase this time? A glitch maybe? Did this happen to any of you?


 i got a new complimrnt badge today and my 5☆ rating didn't change. its haplened before.


----------



## phtll (Jan 21, 2017)

My 5-star count and my Lifetime Rated Trips count have been frozen all weekend.


----------



## Maaz (Feb 25, 2017)

I think they just fixed it. When I launched the app now I got some stuff to agree to transport service animals if necessary and then when I checked my ratings, the number of 5-star trips jumped from 34 to 47.


----------

